# Grizzly 10% off Coupon code good thru 3/21/2014



## SEK_22Hornet (Mar 7, 2014)

I just received a coupon code in my email good for 10% off entire purchase at Grizzly good from March 7th thru March 21st, 2014. The code is 14MAQNRA2 The only exclusion listed is Bartlein barrels.


----------



## turner505 (Mar 8, 2014)

_Damn. Wish I had seen that before I ordered my mill and other stuff.
That would have paid the sales tax.
Oh well.


Houston_


----------



## dan12 (Mar 18, 2014)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> I just received a coupon code in my email good for 10% off entire purchase at Grizzly good from March 7th thru March 21st, 2014. The code is 14MAQNRA2 The only exclusion listed is Bartlein barrels.



today 3-18-2014
code will not work for me
going to order a G4003G Gunsmith's Bench Top Lathe with Stand


----------



## Baithog (Mar 18, 2014)

I tried it tonight for a G0602 and it didn't work either. 

Larry


----------



## dave2176 (Mar 18, 2014)

dan12 said:


> going to order a G4003G Gunsmith's Bench Top Lathe with Stand



You are going to love it! Let us know when it arrives. 
Dave


----------



## Baithog (Mar 19, 2014)

I emailed Grizzly last night and a nice lady just let me know what is going on with this code. So here's the skinny. Enco has coupon codes that change in a predictable way month to month and get passed around on all sorts of forums. They don't care because the idea of the coupon is to drive business. Grizzly sends out codes to individuals that have signed up. While Enco is the shotgun approach, Grizzly is targeted. They are enticing or rewarding individuals. The 14MARQNRA2 coupon had a time limit and a use limit. Once the coupon was used, it was terminated. The rest of us are out in the cold. This method also encourages potential customers to sign up for Grizzly spam. The lady says we just might get a coupon of some sort if we sign up... no guarantees. 

Larry


----------



## dan12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Baithog said:


> I emailed Grizzly last night and a nice lady just let me know what is going on with this code. So here's the skinny. Enco has coupon codes that change in a predictable way month to month and get passed around on all sorts of forums. They don't care because the idea of the coupon is to drive business. Grizzly sends out codes to individuals that have signed up. While Enco is the shotgun approach, Grizzly is targeted. They are enticing or rewarding individuals. The 14MARQNRA2 coupon had a time limit and a use limit. Once the coupon was used, it was terminated. The rest of us are out in the cold. This method also encourages potential customers to sign up for Grizzly spam. The lady says we just might get a coupon of some sort if we sign up... no guarantees.
> 
> Larry



THX!
I'll go sign up,want to order this week
would be cool to save $350+ on this.


----------



## dan12 (Mar 22, 2014)

G4003G lathe  ordered up thursday 20th!
saved $330 with a 10% code ,guy gave me on the 20th from 
woodworkingtalk.com)

now it said shipped the 21st..............the wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pmedic828 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have been signed up with grizzly for over 2 years - was sent a coupon once but it never worked - called customer service sometime back and asked about it but like everything else, they would have to get back with me - still awaiting their call 6 months ago.


----------

